# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دعوة  مضطر

## ابو همام

*قيل   ﻻحد  العباد  كيف كانت توبتك ؟
فقال  لدغتنى   حيه  ...ثعبان....فلم  احس بالالم  وبعد   غترة   لم  اشعر  يبدى شلت  يده  اليمنى  
ويقول  وبعد ايام  شلت  يدى  اﻻخرى وانا  ما ادرى  ما الذى اصنع وما الذى  افعل    
يقول  ومرت  اﻻيام  فشلت  احد رجلى  ثم  اﻻخرى  فطرحت على الفراش  ﻻاستطيع ان  احرك  جسمى  كله  
يقول مرت  اﻻيام  فعمى  بصرى  وطال على  اﻻمر فتوقف لسانى  عن الكﻻم  هل بقى فيه شى؟
يقول   لم  يبقى الله عز  وجل اﻻ سمعى  اسمع ما يسوءنى وانا على الفراش  عندى زوجه تسقينى وانا غير  عطشان   واعطش فﻻارتوى  واكل وانا شبعان   واجوع فﻻ اطعم  واكسى وانا كذا  
ويقول  هكذا  انا اذوق  الويل  والمر والالم 
يقول  حتى جاء يوم من اﻻيام فجاءة جارة لنا  يسمع كل كﻻم حوله   وﻻيرى وﻻيستطيع   ان  ينطق   وﻻيتحرك 
يقول فسألت  جارتنا  زوجتى  كيف حال   زوجك ؟
فقالت   لها  الزوجه ﻻحى فيرجى  وﻻميت فينسى 
يقول فتألمت   من هذه  الكلمات  حتى  انهمرت  دموعى   وانا  ابكى  على  الفراش  
يقول  فلما  جاء اخر  الليل   دعوت الله جل وعﻻ  واجتهدت بالدعاءوانا ابكى   واستغيث  الله   واتوسل  على الله فجاءنى ألم شديد فى جسمى  فانهكنى  اﻷلم  حتى اغمى  على 
يقول وبعد  ساعات  استيقظت من النوم فوجدت يدى  على صدرى   
يقول  فحركتها فاذا هى تتحرك  ويدى اﻻخرى تتحرك ارجلى تتحرك وانطلق لسانى وارتد بصرى يقول فقمت  على جسدى  وانا  اتكلم  ففتحت  الباب  فنظرت   الى النجوم  وانا اقول  ياقديم الاحسان  لك الحمد  ياقديم الاحسان  لك  الحمد 
وانا التفت  الى من حولى وقول الحمدلله  الحمدلله  
امن  يجيب دعوة المضطر  اذا  دعاء
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*جزيت خيرا ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*بارك الله فيك الأخ ابو همام
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه 


الحمد لله حمدا" كثيرا" طيبا" مباركا" فيه 

جزيت خيرا وبوركت
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

جزيت خيرا ابو همام



تشكر حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا 
الحبيب ابو همام




بارك  الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

بارك الله فيك الأخ ابو همام



جزيت  خيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير



يعطيك  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه 



الحمد لله حمدا" كثيرا" طيبا" مباركا" فيه 

جزيت خيرا وبوركت



تسعد  فى الدارين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المؤمن لا يقنط من رحمة الله ابدا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ماشاء الله 
شايف العُمرة عاملة شغل كويس

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ماشاء الله 
شايف العُمرة عاملة شغل كويس





الحمدلله   ان شاء الله  ربنا يوعدك
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم فرج عنا كل كرب الدنيا و اشفنا و بارك لنا في أعمالنا و أموالنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*وان تعدوا نعمة الله لاتحصوها

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 

اكثروا من الحمد ولئن شكرتم لازيدنكم 

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابوهمام وانت دائما ما تذكرنا وترسل لنا هذه اللطائف ونحن مشغولون بالدنيا وهمومها.

اللهم لاتجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا
                        	*

----------

